# I-10 Escambia Bay Bridge Demo Disposal



## lelandfleland (Jul 13, 2015)

Does anyone remember what did the bridge contractor end up doing with all the concrete pilings and piers and massive amounts of concrete decks from the I-10 Escambia Bay Bridge demolition? Where did all that concrete end up? Did Escambia Marine Services do all the heavy barging/hauling? If to a reef or reefs where are they located? Deep water or near shore?


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

The concrete is now i believe seven different reef structures they are public numbers southwest of pcola pass think bout 17 miles out. Good fishing certain times of year. You can set a route and cover all of them in one trip.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

speckledcroaker said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> The concrete is now i believe seven different reef structures they are public numbers southwest of pcola pass think bout 17 miles out. Good fishing certain times of year. You can set a route and cover all of them in one trip.


I-10 Rubble it is called, Public Numbers


----------

